# TM Penta



## FrogsHair

Anyone playing this new Taylormade Penta ball? I have for a few weeks now, while comparing it to a less expensive 2 piece ball. Why compare an expensive 5 piece ball against a cheap 2 piece ball? Well, that just the way I roll on these types of issues. I don't put much stock in what "shills" and and other advertisements proclaim. Plus, I have a relative who works for TM who gave me a bunch of these Penta balls to try out. I don't have anything concrete yet to say about this ball. I believe when evaluating something, just a few sessions of use are not going to doing it justice. 

Just curios if anyone else has played this ball. 

3/30/10. LOL, I guess very few are wanting to pay $50 a dozen for this 5 piece ball.


----------



## rez_golfer

i want to try this ball, how is it on the green? spin? its hard to switch me from my pro V1 lol


----------



## FrogsHair

Well I have been playing the Penta off and on for about 8 weeks now. Probably played it on +/- 180 holes. It putts well, but I am good putter, so most balls putt well for me. Chips, and pitches have a good feel, and the ball usually does what I want it to do. Then again, the Topflite D-2 does about the same thing for me. On long approach shots, I have to give it a plus. I can't spin the ball back, but it does "drop, and stop" pretty well for me. Tee shots are nothing different for me as far as distance goes. I have heard/read that there is a 5th layer, that requires a tour pro's swing speed to activate it. I don't have a that type of swing speed with my driver. One thing I will say is the Penta ball is not worth squat to me when playing in the wind. Don't know why, but I have zero control in the wind with it. Distance wise the longest ball I hit is an e6 Bridgestone. Fact is if I don't hit the Penta ball, any ball for that matter, correctly I can still slice it, and/or hook it.

Would I pay $4-$5 a piece for this ball? No. It's not worth that price to my game. Now I have started using a Bridgestone B330-RX ball that is making me happy. If I had to choose between the two, and price was no object, I'd have to go with the Bridgestone premium ball. That said, like anything other decisions it's always best to decide for yourself after a thorough testing, over a period of time, and various conditions of play.


----------



## rez_golfer

True i got to play the ball to see myself, i played the e6 on friday. it was good but i noticed it didnt "react" as well as a pro V1. i hit two shots from about 60 yards and the pro V1 had a better stop.


----------



## Surtees

mmm I think it would be nice to try it but a bit pricey


----------



## FrogsHair

I had the opprutunity to play the TM Penta ball, and the Bridgestone B330-RX side by side, against each other yesterday. I played 18 holes of two ball, since the course was not very busy.Did not hold anyone up, and never caught up with anybody. I managed to keep the same two balls in play for the whole 18 (36) holes. Alternating balls for score, I scored each ball against the other one, in relation to par for each hole. My scores were 84, and 83, and I was leaving both balls short on some of my putts. Both are good balls, and both are premium balls, designed for the golfers with better swings, and deeper pockets. The only real differences between the two for my swing was distance off the tee, and approach shots. I'd have to give the B330-RX the advantage. The Bridgestone ball was longer. Not by much, but still longer. In the past I have played the Pro V-1s. All three play about the same for me. It really just boils down to how well I am impacting/putting the ball that day, for what ever ball I am using. That said, I can play, and score just as well with a $2 ball as I can a with $4 ball. Saving $24 a dozen for balls for the same scores is a no brainer for me, and my swing.


----------



## Fourputt

I find your results to be just the opposite of mine. I tried the 330 RX and lost about 10 yards to the Titleist Pro V1x that I was playing at the time. Now I'm playing the Penta and hitting it about one club farther than I did the Titleist. The big advantage with the Penta is that it is the only premium ball I've found that it still performs for players with slower swing speeds. Meaning that you don't have to sacrifice distance to get greenside and approach stopping power. 

I hit the Penta about 20 yards farther with the driver that I did the Pro V1x, but I can still hit a sharp chip that checks up nicely. This looks like it will be important this year, as the maintenance crew has changed the way they prep the greens. They are firmer than I've ever seen them, and with the new roller that they bought this year, the greens are rolling at 10-11 on the stimp. This for a public muni. I played yesterday for the first time in a week and a half, and the difference is amazing... and a bit frightening.  A premium ball is almost a necessity if you want to have any chance to control the release on the ball.


----------

